# Baytril, the baby goat saver.



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Due to the higher bacteria loads of either housing to many goats or just the stationary of a shelter/pen, baby goats are more susceptible to bacterial gut infections then normal. Any stomach issues with a kid up to about the 3 to 4 week point is directly linked to bacteria as their rumin isn yet really active. It is also NEVER a parasite issue at this age. It can effect both bottle raised and dam raised kids alike. The signs of such an infection is smelly runny poop. More often then not a very light tan to an almost white color. This shouldnt be confused with a new borns normal milk poo that you will see the first week or so before they start making little berries. Along with these stinky runs, kids will more often then not lose their appetite to some degree. They may act hungry but after a few sucks just stop. Or they may not want a bottle or mom at all. Do not force feed a sick baby.

If left untreated, this leads to the death of the kid more often then not. More so, these sick kids can pass this infection on to other kids as the bacteria is in their poo. Over the 20 years we have had goats, it was always a kinda hit and miss if we could save these kinds of kids. But last year our vet told us about Baytril and how to use it. I just figured a post like this during the kidding season might help others. 

1/2 cc IM and 1/2cc oral of Baytril. You should see marked improvements after 12 hours and if like us, a complete turn around of the kid in 24 with full appetites returning within that 24-48 hour range.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you for posting this!!! Is this a one time dose, or do you continue for ? days? Also, is this RX or can I get this from my catalog supplier?
Thanks,
Suzanne


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Its a one time dose. And I do believe its RX from a vet. I am floored every time I see this stuff work. After so many years of fighting hard to save sick babies, its a miracle how well this stuff works. Last year we had 2 kids that were losing the fight and we had done everything we could. It had been 3 days since they had eaten anything other then stuff to keep them hydrated and that was done by tubing them. Had Matt the vet stop by and he gave us the Baytril and how to use it. I didnt think they would last the night. The next morning they were up and hungry. Gave them a watered down milk bottle of about 4 oz. in the morning a little thicker and 6oz that after noon. By that evening you would have never known they were hours away from death. And their poo, cleaned up just as fast. Went from an almost constant oozing to mushy to sold in the same time span. After 48 hours they were eating and pooping completely normal. So now, at the first sign of stinky runny poo, we dont hesitate. Pull them away from the other babies or from their mama's, treat and go from there. After 48 hours, they are either put back in with the other babies or put back out with their mama's.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good info..thank you! !

What about the oral part . .ive always read never to give antibiotics orally since it can run havvac in the gut....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow -thanks for this sage advice! I've never experienced this, but I like to be well stocked with everything - a must add to my medicine cabinet - 'cause if I don't have it I will need it. 
I appreciate this information - THANK YOU!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

No bad side effects from the oral. The oral hits it first then the IM extends the time the medication lasts. Have not had one issue with the Baytril causing any problems. Id would suspect because Baytril is ment for bacterial gut infections, its been designed not to cause the normal issues we all know about when giving antibiotics orally.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Does it come in different strengths? Thanks for the great info. I just lost a kid, I believe Baytril might have saved him.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I WAS INCORRECT. The 1/2 cc isnt sq, but IM. So i will go back and edit all the areas its messed up. Just the one strength that I know of.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

There are different Baytril's. Baytril 100, and Baytril 2.27%... I assume you're using Baytril 100. There are also Baytril pills for dogs and cats.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

In the late 1990s I used to get Baytril for my pigeons. I got it without a prescription from one of the pigeon suppliers, but I don't recall which one. (Foy's, maybe?)
Now that the FDA is cracking down on agricultural antibiotic use, I suspect that those days will soon be gone forever, but that stuff worked like magic!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thx TDG....


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Can the Baytril 2.27% be used on baby goats? What would be that dosage? My kid that died has a brother ( that I want to keep) and he is exhibiting the same symptoms as the bro that just died a few days ago. All I have is the 2.27%. ( the vet is Mia. Something about a boyfriend out of state)


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't know. That's why I posted the two dosages.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I will see which one we are using and post it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Huh very good Info thank you!
Scour guard always did well for me with ecoli then the calfs have been getting some kind of freak scours. It's white colored or a light grey. It doesn't seem to bother them but smell god awful. Neomycin worked on whatever that was. But salmonella I have yet to find anything to help kids on that. I've tried everything under the sun.....except for this! So I'm buying some just in case I ever get one with it again. Luckily it's been a few years since I've had one with it (knock on wood)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Baytril 100 is what is usually used on goats....


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep, ours is 100


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Is this better than the baycox?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Baytril is an antibiotic, Baycox is a coccidiastat...totally different medication.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

totally different but both are awesome


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! I have bookmarked this post!!!!!!!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying! I too have book marked this.


----------



## Caren (May 16, 2018)

I have a sick 2 1/2 mon baby that was treated Bac. infection a week ago! She was doing better till yesterday. She was eating, drinking water, And her elimination was all good. Now this morning she is down and can't stand up!My vet says baytril is illegal to use on goats! I'm in California.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That really isn't true. Almost everything is off label but not illegal. But can't speak for California.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

About in California are you? Maybe someone is close to you and can give you some. Unless the vets know anything about Goats they are terrible to deal with


----------



## Caren (May 16, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> About in California are you? Maybe someone is close to you and can give you some. Unless the vets know anything about Goats they are terrible to deal with


I'm close to Sacramento, but my Dolly passed rapped in warm towels before the vet was able to see her! Vet said the first time she saw her they always die no matter what.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Goats don't die "no matter what". I would shop for a vet that knows goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree there was a underlining issue going on, and there is always something going on with any loss. I would be looking for a new vet. But I’m not sure how much your area is like mine, I have yet to find a good goat vet. The closest I had was one with a open mind to what I had to say but he moved. I hope you have better luck then me and I am SO SO very sorry for your loss. She went out knowing she was loved I hope you can at least find a small amount of comfort knowing that :hugs:


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Baytril-100-Injectable-Rx/252-406.html

You can order it here but you have to have a prescription from a vet and it is not available for the state of California. If you wanted it you would have to have a friend from out of state order it for you and shipped to them, and then mail it to you.


----------

